# OMG NS4D was born



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya just got to know Thats what the Docs said when ol Al popped out many years ago and the world aint been right since  

Happy Birthday bud and ya can bring me a beer tomorrow


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

happy birthday Nserch4drums!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday you FHB!!! Hope its a goodun!!

Jim


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*We should give him a new start.*

From now on we'll call him Pineapple. Happy B-day pal o'mine! LOL  The show should be starting soon after Pineapple see's this. opcorn:.....Hat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes*

Happy birthday Al...............:fishing:


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

*and many more*

happy birthday al


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Have a good one bud.

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday Al

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

AL your birfday today?!?!? dude... you buying beers tonite?!?!? or this weekend?!?!?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Al*

Hope your cake has a BL for every year.:beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Hey Al,

Happy Birfday!!! You gonna let us buy you a chilly pop after the meeting?


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Little Drummner Boy !!!


----------



## Kimm (Nov 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Al.I bought ya a new stool  And I still don't believe your Irish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy birthday Al. If you aren't fishing this weekend, come up for some steaks and goose&cranberry and super bowl (42"HDTV  ).


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Have a good one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Happy b day bud


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Enjoy your day.:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Al.Hope its a goodun.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Al!

Britt


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Happy B-day*

Have a good one

Fisherkid


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Born, no way. Al was found under a box of "monkey on a stick". :spam: 

Happy Birthday. See you on the Island soon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

much love to ya man....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks ladies and germs...

I am trying to get over this viscious cold/flu for the past 3 days.

Yo Hat and R...is this what yalls get when ya get old?...someone put me outta my misery ..now I know why yall are always full of pi$$ an vinegar 


I'm back at work today 
..Hope to see most of the VA locals and not so local tonite @ the meeting.

Will do a shot of NYquil:beer: an call her a nite!

Again- thanks for the very well wishes.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

happy birthday al!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy berfday, Bud. 

Hope ya have a good one.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Born, no way. Al was found under a box of "monkey on a stick". :spam:
> 
> Happy Birthday. See you on the Island soon.


Happy Birfday you HO!!! Lucky rod winning HO at that!!  All the best to you and hope to see ya soon!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

happy berfday


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Let me know when the check Hat and I sent gets there.Happy Birthday;I hope its a great year for you!!....the R


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Hb*

Congrads


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

had a great b-day!!!!:beer: 

just wanna say thanks to all new and old- that got to cheer:beer: my B-day @ Kelly's after the meeting.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> had a great b-day!!!!:beer:
> 
> just wanna say thanks to all new and old- that got to cheer:beer: my B-day @ Kelly's after the meeting.


Whatever the excuse, its always a pleasure to take a moment with friends. Thanks for letting us share in your birthday moment!

Jim


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea it was kicka$$. Always fun downin chillies with a buncha FHB's  Happy Bday Al :beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah, the nyquil was flowin! And Shooter behaved too! Good to see everyone!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Your birthday?*

Man I lucked out looking over here at the Virginia board I guess...
Happy Birthday man. Still looking forward to that fish and rice...
Hey also, What about a first good trip somewhere around April 17th or so...Toss the idea around abit with everyone....It might be a good spring fling time...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Al AL AL so they say its your birthday. Happy belated birthday. Been down here in Florida working 18 hors a day (no lie) and just found out. Hope it was a fine day for you. Drop me line lets talk about a March trip south.

Ken


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...you gona be 21 soon.. ...be well and enjoy your day


----------

